# Broke powerlifter gets less fat



## grizz (Jun 10, 2019)

Who knows if I'll keep this updated, but I'm going to try. Chances are my job will take me off someplace without internet for a few months as soon as I get on a roll.

So, I've been doing strongman and powerlifting for coming up on 20 years. I'm 6'6', 335 (I've been as heavy as 375 in the good old days) and trying to heal up and get healthy enough to live long enough to see my grandkids graduate. Got a while before they do that, so may as well be healthier.

Currently nursing torn rotator cuffs, strained tendons in both elbows, numbness in one hand, tons of scar tissue in my shoulders and upper back, bad knees, and a biceps tendon that really wants to tear. 

Benched yesterday, worked up to 350 x 5, felt like hell. I'm going to take a few weeks off of pressing, let these peptides do their thing, and see if I can keep from ending up in a body cast for a couple more years.


----------



## pitshack (Jun 11, 2019)

Best damned log title ever!!! Good luck in the quest bro. I look forward to reading the log.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jun 12, 2019)

pitshack said:


> *Best damned log title ever!!!* Good luck in the quest bro. I look forward to reading the log.



LOL. That's exactly what I was thinking.


BTW Grizz, those are some wild stats you listed. WOW!


----------



## psych (Jun 14, 2019)

This is awesome! Do you get massages? Are you doing any rehab work or just blasting through it? I'm excited to see your progress


----------



## grizz (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks everyone. I'm really bad at logging into forums, but I'll do my best to keep things updated. I'll try to get some photos of my progress along the way. 

I've been doing rehab work the past two weeks, mostly stuff with light bands and some 3# dumbbells LOL. Still, I've already got better ROM than I did 2 weeks ago and I can sleep on my side again. I hate resting, but sometimes I guess it's the best way to heal.

Currently trying to find a good massage therapist. I had a great one in FL, but my job took me away from that. Miss the food down there too. 

So, peptides from my doc came in, started them a few days ago. Great doc, willing to try stuff a lot of the regular GPs have never heard of. Running 10mg Tb-500 / week and 500mcg BPC daily. Don't feel much yet, but I'll give it some time before I make any real opinions.

Weight is about the same, traveled around to see some friends and of course there's food and beer. Hard to lose weight when you add 6-8 beers to your daily intake. Had fun though, and back on track this week. Be hitting squats and conditioning work in a couple days.


----------



## grizz (Jul 18, 2019)

Back from work travel. The good news is that the peptides really seem to be helping. I can now sleep without any pain and perform normal movement with full ROM without pain. 

Weight is coming down. Weight is down 28 pounds, 307 today. Still a fat bastard, but at least my gut doesn't stick out as much! Maintaining strength pretty well. The iron feel heavier, but  its moving with decent speed.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 20, 2019)

grizz said:


> Back from work travel. The good news is that the peptides really seem to be helping. I can now sleep without any pain and perform normal movement with full ROM without pain.
> 
> Weight is coming down. Weight is down 28 pounds, 307 today. Still a fat bastard, but at least my gut doesn't stick out as much! Maintaining strength pretty well. The iron feel heavier, but  its moving with decent speed.



Sounds like great progress grizz, nice...


----------



## grizz (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks brother. 

Giving my joints a break for the next 4 weeks, running sets of 12-15 with 70% of max. Ugh, anything over 2 reps is cardio for this old bastard. Still, body composition is slowly improving. Only downside is a little loose skin, but hopefully that'll tighten up once I get enough fat off and my body accepts that this is the new normal.


----------



## grizz (Mar 6, 2020)

So, I did that thing I do where I push the weights and hard when cutting as I do when eating a surplus and tore some shit. Had to take a couple months off, but let's get this train back on track. Order in, I'll be taking it slow until things land, but it's time to get back some strength and show off what living through a cutting phase can do.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 20, 2020)

grizz said:


> So, I did that thing I do where I push the weights and hard when cutting as I do when eating a surplus and tore some shit. Had to take a couple months off, but let's get this train back on track. Order in, I'll be taking it slow until things land, but it's time to get back some strength and show off what living through a cutting phase can do.



Good to hear your ready to get back at it. Good luck!


----------

